# LG's G2 Google TVs now shipping



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

After the CES 2012 unveiling, users have waited eagerly for LG’s Google TVs to become available. LG’s two new 47 and 55 inch G2 models have now landed, complete with the new Google TV platform. The TVs are already shipping out to customers in the US.

The Google TV platform has had a rough start but Google hopes to fix the shortcomings with the updated Google TV 2.0 suite, offering a simpler user interface and TV apps.








LG’s G2 TVs come with LG’s Borderless design and the new boomerang-shaped stand. The Google TV platform has been built into LG’s own Smart TV platform with a bottom menu that pops up with one push on the remote control. The Google Play store provides access to third-party TV apps and Google’s own services; just like on any Android smartphone or tablet. The user interface is controlled with a motion and voice-enabled Magic Remote with a full QWERTY keyboard on the back. The OnLive cloud gaming platform is also available.









_LG’s Google TVs will also have access to OnLive_​
The G2 line of TVs also offers Cinema 3D, based on the inexpensive polarized 3D glasses used in most cinemas. 6 pairs are included. Other technical specifications include 120 Hz, edge LED backlighting and 4 HDMI inputs.









_LG Magic Motion Remote with QWERTY keyboard_​

Source: FlatPanelsHD


----------

